# Problem start jetty service



## mah454 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello

I installed jetty with the pkg_add command in FreeBSD 9.1 but can not start this service. I receive this message:

```
root@FreeBSD:/usr/ports/www/jetty # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/jetty restart
jetty not running? (check /usr/local/jetty/jetty.pid).
Starting jetty.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/sbin/jettyctl", line 166, in <module>
    start()
  File "/usr/local/sbin/jettyctl", line 77, in start
    l = open(LOG_FILE, 'a')
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/local/jetty/jetty.log'
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/jetty: WARNING: failed to start jetty
```
How can fix this problem?


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 29, 2013)

Try:

`touch /usr/local/jetty/jetty.log`
`chown www:www /usr/local/jetty/jetty.log`
`chmod 644 /usr/local/jetty/jetty.log`


----------

